# ext4 lässt sich nicht mounten - gelöst

## gatonero

Ich habe ext4 in den Kenrnel kompiliert, dennoch lässt sich eine bereits bestehende ext4-Festplatte nicht mounten.

```
cat /usr/src/linux/.config | grep EXT4

CONFIG_EXT4_FS=y

# CONFIG_EXT4DEV_COMPAT is not set

CONFIG_EXT4_FS_XATTR=y

# CONFIG_EXT4_FS_POSIX_ACL is not set

# CONFIG_EXT4_FS_SECURITY is not set
```

```
uname -a

Linux gentoo 2.6.30-gentoo-r4 #1 SMP Fri Sep 4 21:13:59 CEST 2009 x86_64 AMD Processor model unknown AuthenticAMD GNU/Linux
```

```
mount -t ext4 /dev/sdb5 /mnt/homeext4/

mount: unknown filesystem type 'ext4'
```

Nach etlichen Stunden googlen weiß ich nun nicht mehr weiter. Habe ich eine Denkblockade?Last edited by gatonero on Sun Sep 06, 2009 8:46 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## firefly

Die fehlermeldung sagt aus, dass der kernel das dateisystem ext4 nicht kennt.

Hast du eventuell vergessen den neu übersetzten kernel nach /boot zu kopieren und ihn zu starten? (falls /boot eine partition ist, dass diese gemounted war)

----------

## gatonero

Danke firefly! Kaum macht man es richtig, funktioniert es  schon  :Very Happy: 

Ich hatte komplett übersehen, den Kernel nach /boot zu kopieren

```
cp arch/x86_64/boot/bzImage /boot/kernel-2.6.30-gentoo-r4
```

 RTFM

Riesenlerneffekt   :Shocked: Last edited by gatonero on Sun Sep 06, 2009 9:55 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Evildad

Sofern Du sys-apps/debianutils installiert haben solltest reicht ein:

```
make install
```

Grüsse

----------

## Max Steel

Ist das nicht sogar Teil des Core-Systems?

Edith:

Grad nachgesehen,

Scheinbar nicht.

----------

## 69719

 *Max Steel wrote:*   

> Ist das nicht sogar Teil des Core-Systems?
> 
> Edith:
> 
> Grad nachgesehen,
> ...

 

Dachte ich auch, da ich die debianutils nicht installiert hatte und ein make install reichte. Ich vermute das die das aus dem Makefile oder so rausgenommen haben.

----------

